# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  7 причин не пережить 2012 год

## Justin

2012 год - самая насыщенная глобальными предсказаниями дата в ближайшем будущем.

Давайте посмотрим, чем он нам грозит. 

1. 21 декабря 2012 года будет парад планет. Причем в одну линию выстроятся не только планеты Солнечной системы, но и других звездных систем – от самого центра галактики. 

2. На 2011-2012 годы придется пик очередного 11-летнего цикла солнечной активности. 

3. В 2012 году Земля столкнется с астероидом 2005 YU55. 

4. С 2012 года начнется эпоха глобального похолодания. 

5. 2012 год – это пик мирового экономического и политического кризиса согласно расшифровке катренов Нострадамуса. 

6. В 2012 году согласно расчетам Александра Филатова близко с Землей пройдет планета Нибиру, которая станет причиной всемирного потопа, смещения полюсов и изменения климата. 

7. В 2012 году заканчивается эпоха «Пятого солнца» по календарю майя. При вступлении в новый цикл существующая цивилизация будет уничтожена.

----------


## PatR!oT

время есть  , строим ракету )))))

----------


## Justin

и куда лететь собрался?)))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Все это вранье  Что бы публику позабавить

----------

